# Machrihanish 2013 - thanks to thecraw



## Val (Jun 2, 2013)

Another magnificent Machrihanish weekend has been and gone.

Thanks to thecraw for the effort in organising the golf, accommodation and all the prizes. Many thanks to all those who donated various bottles and gifts as prizes to ensure 10 prizes for the first 10 and 4 nearest the pins, you guys all know who you are, and no I didn't win a jot 

It looks like this outing to Machrihanish may be the last one here for now but I'm sure we'll return again eventually for a great weekend.

Early thoughts for 2014 maybe a trip to Northern Ireland so those interested please show interest here or drop me a pm, some are aware already.

Hope everyone got home safely :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd like to add my thanks too. A lot of effort goes into organising a successful weekend like that. Well done Crawford! 

I really enjoyed myself so thanks also to all the guys for being so welcoming. Shame about all the swearing but I just can't help myself....


----------



## bigslice (Jun 2, 2013)

If I see him I wil tell him. Looking forward to mach the moro


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 2, 2013)

Another huge thumbs up here. Enjoyed meeting some old and new faces. Weather was superb and I even managed to hit a few good shots.

Thanks again Crawford, Val keep me posted on NI trip. Dates allowing I will be there.


----------



## Andy (Jun 3, 2013)

Well done and great effort by Crawford once again. Great weekend for swally and laughs. Great to see some new faces too.

Roll on Northern Ireland...


----------



## Iaing (Jun 3, 2013)

Aye, a great weekend again :fore:
Many thanks to thecraw for organising. Exceptional as usual. :thup:

A wee trip to NI next year interests me. :cheers:


----------



## Toad (Jun 3, 2013)

Enjoyed it immensely, great to see everyone again.
Thanks again Crawford for your excellent organisation will see you all in NI.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 3, 2013)

aye well done thecraw, that's me just hame and im  like a lobster. 4 of us played machrihanish and im burnt and burnt oot. great weekend great laugh and great company. the best team lost today which was a shame as they were conned into an extra hole last nite.

again cheers thecraw for a organising a great weekend


ooft whers ma talcum powder


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 3, 2013)

Another Lobster here, the wife will think I've been to Spain  

Was a fantastic weekend finished off superbly at Machrihanish Golf Club this morning. Was great to meet some new faces and have a bit of banter.  

Much thanks to thecraw for arranging a top trip and for partnering me to a win today in the big game vs Scott and Bigslice. :thup:


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Jun 4, 2013)

A big thanks to Craw for another awsome trip! Very nice to meet the new faces and also the ladz that have returned from previouse years. All in all a grand weekend and some splended golf! Also another year and another prize thanks to who donated the bag! Top prize. Val count me in for NI trip


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 4, 2013)

Photos or it never happened ....  :thup:

Should be a good crowd crossing the water next year then , that's something to look forward to ..


----------



## bigslice (Jun 4, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Photos or it never happened ....  :thup:

Should be a good crowd crossing the water next year then , that's something to look forward to ..
		
Click to expand...

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/401950_528875730504746_267607540_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/223090_528707887188197_1390371553_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/922706_528707407188245_1174692576_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/971044_528707277188258_1808403175_n.jpg


----------



## Captainron (Jun 4, 2013)

bigslice said:



https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/401950_528875730504746_267607540_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/223090_528707887188197_1390371553_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/922706_528707407188245_1174692576_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/971044_528707277188258_1808403175_n.jpg

Click to expand...

More please.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 4, 2013)

Captainron said:



			More please.
		
Click to expand...

More? ... I've opened the first one and I refuse to check out the rest


----------



## bigslice (Jun 4, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			More? ... I've opened the first one and I refuse to check out the rest 

Click to expand...

I don't do check trousers yet.it was murder trying to get the matching thong


----------



## Iaing (Jun 4, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			More? ... I've opened the first one and I refuse to check out the rest 

Click to expand...

You didn't play 18 holes with him Stevie! Whenever I close my eyes I can still see pink. 
I think I've burned my retinas! :ears:


----------



## bigslice (Jun 4, 2013)

Iaing said:



			You didn't play 18 holes with him Stevie! Whenever I close my eyes I can still see pink. 
I think I've burned my retinas! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

that's what you get for watching me do a pee


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 4, 2013)

bigslice said:



			that's what you get for watching me do a pee
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooo 

Did you wear that outfit on Saturday night in Campbeltown?


----------



## bigslice (Jun 4, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Nooooooo 

Did you wear that outfit on Saturday night in Campbeltown? 

Click to expand...

quiet nite in the cottage, real golfers played more than 18 holes


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 4, 2013)

bigslice said:



			quiet nite in the cottage, real golfers played more than 18 holes
		
Click to expand...

I didn't check but I'm presuming the weather was good? Any star performances?

How'd you get on Ian?


----------



## Iaing (Jun 4, 2013)

bigslice said:



			that's what you get for watching me do a pee
		
Click to expand...

I just thought you were shaking off a bit too vigorously!


----------



## bigslice (Jun 4, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I didn't check but I'm presuming the weather was good? Any star performances?

How'd you get on Ian?
		
Click to expand...

someone cut theyre handicap by 2 before playing dunaverty and stll won with 40 points, you wud think his avatar would be smiling while smoking


----------



## bigslice (Jun 4, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			More? ... I've opened the first one and I refuse to check out the rest 

Click to expand...


heres my other outfit

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BLMpDCNCYAAzcbb.jpg:large


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 7, 2013)

Did you guys leave thecraw over there?

There's been next to no info re the results etc and its not like him not to finalise with some sort of report.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 7, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Did you guys leave thecraw over there?

There's been next to no info re the results etc and its not like him not to finalise with some sort of report.
		
Click to expand...

The Craw posted this

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?55963-Machrihanish-2013&highlight=machrihanish

and then turned into a pumpkin.


I've got some photos too, will put them up when I get a chance.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 7, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			The Craw posted this

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?55963-Machrihanish-2013&highlight=machrihanish

and then turned into a pumpkin.


I've got some photos too, will put them up when I get a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks for that   :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 7, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			The Craw posted this

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?55963-Machrihanish-2013&highlight=machrihanish

*and then turned into a pumpkin.*


I've got some photos too, will put them up when I get a chance.
		
Click to expand...

What I _meant_ to say was..... 

....and then rode off into the sunset!


----------

